# Roomie remote



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried this.

On paper it looks awesome.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've used things that were similar to this. None of them made me get rid of my Logitech remotes.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

No, never used one myself, but using a cell phone as a remote is very intriguing.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

The item that makes me most interested is the 2way communication between the remote and the equipment. You can see the volume level, elapsed time on movies ect. 

I don't think any remote can do this in this price range?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have also been wondering about these and Your right it "looks good on paper" and no I havent tested one yet...I can say I use alot of URC and they are very reliable and very versatile,


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I decided to give this a try. It took a little more work setting up than I was hoping for, but once I got the set up figured out, it worked perfectly. I have a Pioneer SC57 reciever which doesn't show volume on the screen. I can now see a live reading of volume and other items on my tablet. 

I haven't used this enough to say I will toss my IR remote yet, but this deffinetely has some real advantages. I will be picking up the HT upgrade next so I can control more devices.


----------



## vbphil (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been using Roomie on my iPhone for many months now and enjoy it very much. It won't ever completely replace my other remote, Universal MX-810 because a touch screen keyboard is too hard to manipulate one handed while laying on the couch. There's nothing like physical keys for your fingers to rest on while doing things like fast forwarding TiVo through commericals. What would be really cool is if my MX-810 remote was WiFi.

Roomie can control my TiVo and DirecTv controllers through WiFi but my other older equipment is still only infarred. That being the case I purchased the infarred adapter, iTach Ethernet to Infrared Adapter. I didn't need the WiFi adapter because I already have a Cisco WET610N wireless bridge in my cabinet to hook up TiVo and DirecTv to the WiFi network.

Any new equipment I purchase will definitely be WiFi enabled and compatible with Roomie.


----------



## ronman (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been using Roomie Remote since 12/3/11. I started on an older iPad, now on an iPad mini. I use an iTach to handle the IR devices. Most things are Ethernet, but there are a few IR only pieces left like the AppleTV. All the LED lights in the HT are controlled by Roomie (IR only, used iLearn).

It works so well that my grandchildren come in an use the system with no help (4-10 year olds). They can easily use the Blu-Ray, watch DirecTV, switch to AppleTV and get to the Kids and Family movies and pick from the 100 or so allocated just for them.

My wife has early on-set ALZ and can use it with no issues. 

The latest versions include a DirecTV schedule right on the iPad with a summary of any show (they support Dish and just about all cable providers). This is handy as I can surf for a new show without disturbing anyone watching something else.

Additional perks include using it on the DVR I have set up in my office from my iPhone. The iPhone can run the HT as well. Backup is to DropBox and iCloud. I can't loose the configuration. I can restore the configuration to any iDevice I own (I have three). This allows me to use any device I have handy to run the HT or my office.

I happen to like it a lot. I tried just about all the other iOS remote systems, but found them wanting. The biggest downside, is not for me, but for Android users. They have no plans to make an Android version. Another downside is manufacturers. Mitsubishi for example has Ethernet control for their monster DLPs. I have the 82", but they won't publish the info so I have to use an IR blaster to control the thing. That is not Roomie Remotes fault. Now Mits has discontinued the things and we still don't have the Ethernet control codes, 'expletive'.

Just a satisfied user.

RonMan


----------

